# fertilizing crypt's



## angelfishman (Feb 11, 2004)

I am just curious if any one fertilize there's? if so what do you use?
root tabs or spikes or liquid.
Thanks 
Ron


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

It depends on the case in example, but I am sure 99% if not more of people here fertilize. I do both substrate and water column ferts...


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I have crypts growing well in both environments, substrate only and substrate plus water column fertilizers. Both are growing very well. I use Flourish tabs to fertilize my substrates but I don't treat the crypts any differently than everything else, I distribute the tabs evenly throughout the substrate regardless of the position of the plants.

Regards
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have C. wendtiis happily growing in my tanks. All fert is water column. I have always been uncomfortable with root tabs since invariably, they will be stirred up somewhere along the way when you uproot.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

I use Jobe's fert spikes for lush palms and ferns. the npk ratio 16-2-6


----------

